# How about a West MIchigan Meet??



## CAMP Lawncare (Aug 21, 2006)

I see they do a meet over Flint just curious if anyone around here would be interested.


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah I was wondering the same thing? I would be up for it. Would be nice to meet the people around west MI.


----------



## CAMP Lawncare (Aug 21, 2006)

I know theres a few of us around here.


----------



## troy28282 (Sep 26, 2002)

Im up for it.


----------



## CAMP Lawncare (Aug 21, 2006)

Come on lets hear from a few more people


----------



## snoking (Jul 4, 2002)

when and where?


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

I WOULD BE UP FOR IT ALSO,I WAS THINKING OF THE SAME.. WOULD KALMAZOO WORK OUT????????


----------



## CAMP Lawncare (Aug 21, 2006)

I was kinda thinking like Janurary 6 at Buffalo Wild Wings on Alpine in Grand Rapids any input?


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

I could make Alpine Ave work, its okay with me I would want the meet anymore East than that if possiable? Sounds good how many people can make that work?


----------



## Dogbonz (Aug 11, 2005)

i might could make that,,, but Im sure we will all be too busy plowing all that December snow that falls in January.! Al least it better fall!:realmad:

I WANT SNOW!!!!!!!


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

I Hear YA Dogbonz, I WANT SNOW TOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## troy28282 (Sep 26, 2002)

Might be able to make it work.


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

Did everyone give up on the West Michigan Meet? Was just curious ,,,

Have a Happy Holiday's Everyone!


----------



## CAMP Lawncare (Aug 21, 2006)

F350
I have been a little busy what area are you coming from maybe we can set up a closer meet


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

Hello There~

I am over here on the Lake Shore ( Muskegon)

Take Care


----------

